# Vaginal tear - SO ITCHY!!! (6 days postpartum)



## Dot-to-Dot (Sep 27, 2010)

I had a baby 6 days ago and I had a 2nd degree tear. I'm not in pain or anything. I was stitched by the same doctor who stitched me last time (4th degree and no memory of pain or itching last time). But this time, HOLY COW! Yesterday I became SO ITCHY. I had been using a little hemorrhoid cream and tuck's pads to keep the area moist but usually it makes it feel uncomfortable and so I don't use them.

I have no idea how to relieve the area. I don't want to tug at anything and disrupt the healing. I worry I might have an infection or something (no other signs of infectiion though). Is it normal to be SO itchy? How would one relieve this issue if hemmorhoid cream and keeping it moist doesn't work? And, for the love of god, how long will this last?!?!!


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

I used motherlove apricot oil and it was aweseome. Have you tried olive oil?
Congrats on your new baby!!!


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

I had that with a recent birth and it drove me crazy! Here's what helped:
Tucks pads / witch hazel pads
Sitz bath with comfrey
Sitz bath with regular warm or hot water
Ice packs (and yes, I had to be naked to get ice on the itch)
going pad free and letting the area "air out" (I sat on an old towel for the lochia)
Lots of regular baths too. Hot water really helped most of all.

Sadly, it didn't really go away until the stitches dissolved around four weeks PP. But week two was the worst, right where you are at now.

Congratulations on your baby and swift healing!


----------



## gorgorita (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi
Don't really have time for a long post but remember the feeling. It'll go away. It's healing
For me the sitz bath by earth mama baby angel sitz bath helped a lot.


----------



## Dot-to-Dot (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions! I'm glad to hear it sounds like it's probably normal. I'll try some of these ideas right away and hopefully find some relief.


----------

